# [DEMARRAGE]Ma gentoo ne demarre pas (Resolu !!!)

## fxdfxd

salut

tout d'abord vous noterez que c'est mon 1er post, alors bonjour a tous.

J'ai un petit pb avec mon install gentoo toote neuve, en effet elle ne demarre pas ...

les dernieres lignes affichées marquent mounting /proc, ensuite je vois la detection de ma souris USB , ensuite plus rien ...

SI je debranche ma souris a ce moment la, ca me marque un msg comme quoi je l'ai debranchée , si je la rebranche idem, mais ca ne fait rien de plus ...

C'est grave docteur ?

Merci de votre aide,

a+

fx

PS : je boot sur un noyau 2.6Last edited by fxdfxd on Sat Feb 07, 2004 11:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tronka

Tiens va jeter un oeil aux docs, souvent les réponses que tu cherches s'y trouvent.

----------

## fxdfxd

malheureusement je ne trouve rien de bien utile dans mon cas ...

mais merci qd meme !

----------

## yuk159

Utilise tu hotplug ?

Si c'est le cas essaye de le désactiver pour voir.

----------

## scout

tu peux nous donner plus d'infos stp par exemple le dmesg et ta config noyau

----------

## sireyessire

Ouais ca nous aiderait pour pouvoir te repondre

@scout: La forme?

----------

## fxdfxd

salut

oui j'utilise hotplug, que j'ai du inscrire dans je ne sais plus quel fichier sinon j'avais des erreurs de modprobe au demarrage ...

pour la config noyau, je poste quoi, la config entiere ?

merci en tout cas pour les reponses

a+

fx

----------

## sireyessire

bien et ça marche toujours pas si tu désactives hotplug ?

----------

## fxdfxd

ok, mais comment on fait ?

----------

## sireyessire

si tu as suivi la doc d'install je pense qu'un:

```
#rc-update del hotplug default
```

devrait suffire

----------

## fxdfxd

ok, merci sireyessire, j'essaye et je te dis ce que ca donne  :Wink: 

merci bien

a+

fx

----------

## fxdfxd

malheureusement, ca n'avance a rien, je suis toujours dans la situation d'avant...

Pour suivre vos conseils, je veux aller regarder les msg de dmesg, mais je ne peux pas le faire en chroot depuis ma mandrake.

Quel fichier de log faut il regarder ?

merci 

a+

fx

----------

## yoyo

Peut-être peux-tu jeter un oeuil à cette doc. On y explique comment configurer une souris USB pour X (mais cela inclus les modules à compiler etc.).

----------

## jcc

ton problême c'est que le fichier /bin/mount n'a pas les bonnes permissions. Alors tu reboot ton joli livecd, tu montes la partoche /, et tu arranges ça avec chmod. Sur ma machine, ça donne ça:

```
jchoisy@venus jchoisy $ ls -l /bin/mount 

-rws--x--x    1 root     root        65580 Jan 28 01:49 /bin/mount

jchoisy@venus jchoisy $ 
```

voilà... Bon appétit :)

----------

## fxdfxd

salut

merci de ton aide , mais ... ce n'est pas ca   :Crying or Very sad: 

En fait j'ai les meme droits que toi ...

d'autres idées ???

merci qd meme   :Very Happy: 

a+

fx

----------

## sireyessire

les logs du démarrage du noyau sont là :

```
sireyessire root # ls /var/log/kernel/

current  log-2004-01-28-24:02:14 

```

----------

## fxdfxd

ok, le pb est que je n'ai pas ces log, ni meme de rep kernel...

Pourtant j'ai bien installé un systeme de log (syslog)

encore pas trouvé de solutions ...

merci qd meme

a+

fx

----------

## tronka

A mon avis tu as du zapper une étape dans ton install .  J'ai recommencer au moins 5 fois avant que ça démarre a peu pres correctement , avec la doc sous le nez et à tout reprendre point par point . 

Je te conseillerais de recommencer , mais ça c'est mon point de vue (je suis très tétu). Ne perds de l'esprit que "c'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron" et plus tu vas recommencer plus tu comprendras ce que tu fais.

Cela reste un avis strictement perso. 

Courage !!  :Smile: 

----------

## _Vinz_

Hello fxdfxd,

Postes le contenu de dmesg et de /var/log/messages (puisque tu as syslog). On pourra ainsi t'aider davantage.

Si tu ne trouves pas dmesg, c'est sans doute un pb de PATH, regardes alors dans /bin, /usr/bin et /sbin (perso, mon dmesg gentoo est dans /bin)

Vincent

----------

## fxdfxd

en fait si je fais un dmesg en chroot depuis ma mandrake,j'ai les infos de boot de la mandrake, pas de la gentoo ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

sinon je n'ai pas de /var/log/message...

y'a juste les qq logs suivant qui trainent ... :

XFree86.0.log      cups        lastlog  scrollkeeper.log

XFree86.0.log.old  emerge.log  news     wtmp

sinon a priori mon install s'est bien passée ,  avec les options suivantes, sur mon athlon xp 2400+

USE="x86 X gtk2 jack bonobo gnome -alsa"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

(je sais pas si ca vous aide   :Very Happy:  )

merci

a+

fx

----------

## _Vinz_

Resalut,

Deux choses : 

1. Tu as peut-être un pb avec l'USB/hotplug/DevFS, désactives l'hotplugging et utilises une souris PS2 pour les tests. Donnes aussi un maximum d'infos sur ce qui se passe (quelles sont les étapes/infos du noyau avant le pb. Il est très frustrant de vouloir aider mais de ne pas avoir d'infos  :Wink: 

2. Attends bien longtemps. J'avais un problème avec une Redhat une fois à cause d'une mauvaise config réseau, le service en question (sendmail je crois) abandonnait au bout d'un temps relativement long. De manière générale, si le noyau n'est pas freezé (ie répond aux Magic SysRQ) ca devrait sortir qqch au bout d'un moment.

4. Tentes avec un noyau 2.4 et voies si ca passe

Allez courage, si chacun y met du sien, tu pourras un jour, fébrile, éditer le titre du sujet pour y poser la  marque suprême: [Résolu]

Vinz

----------

## fxdfxd

 :Wink: 

alors le pb c'est que j'ai essayé avec une autre souris, en desactivant le hotplug, mais je n'ai pas acces a d'autres infos ( genre les logs ... )

le dernier truc fait c le montage de /proc...

sinon le systeme repond bien au CTRL-D et reboot !

je vais effectivement essayer avec un 2.4.

au fait un truc : avec lilo, si je veux ajouter gentoo depuis ma mandrake , je suis obligé de mettre un truc du genre

```
boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

vga=794

default="windows"

keytable=/boot/fr-latin1.klt

prompt

nowarn

timeout=100

message=/boot/message

menu-scheme=wb:bw:wb:bw

image=/boot/vmlinuz

        label="linux"

        root=/dev/hdb12

        initrd=/boot/initrd.splash

        append="devfs=mount hdc=ide-scsi acpi=ht splash=silent"

        vga=791

other=/dev/hda1

        label="windows"

        table=/dev/hda

image=/mnt/gentoo/boot/bzImage

        root = /dev/hdb11

        label="gentoo"

```

ca me parait bizarre de lui dire d'aller chercher le noyau gentoo dans /mnt/gentoo/boot/bzImage alors que qd il boot la gentoo il est dans /boot/bzImage (sinon ca me met une erreur !). ca peut pas venir de ca ?

merci

a+

fx

----------

## fxdfxd

histoire de saturer un peu le forum ... ca vous aidera peut etre

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

#

# Linux InfraRed Controller

#

# CONFIG_LIRC_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> ca me parait bizarre de lui dire d'aller chercher le noyau gentoo dans /mnt/gentoo/boot/bzImage alors que qd il boot la gentoo il est dans /boot/bzImage (sinon ca me met une erreur !). ca peut pas venir de ca ? 

 

Tu n'aurais pas par hasard installé ta gentoo depuis la mandrake et "oublié" de monter tes partitions 'boot' et '/' avant d'installer le système??

[off] pas mal le copier-coller, la prochaine fois, je te conseilles avec un gros divx, pour pourir un forum, y'a pas mieux!!

----------

## fxdfxd

c'est a dire ?

je ne comprend pas ?

----------

## fxdfxd

au fait : je n'ai qu'une partoche pour la gentoo, tout est dessus (sauf le swap bien sur  :Wink:  )

la prochaine je copie colle une image iso de mandrake  :Wink: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

Je veux dire que j'ai la forte impression que tu as installé ta gentoo dans ta Mandrake(sous /mnt pour être exact).

----------

## fxdfxd

ah non pas du tout !

j'ai juste monté la partoche apres sous mandrake pour pouvoir chrooter dessus !!! (la gentoo est sur une autre partoche !!!)

----------

## _Vinz_

Salut,

Effectivement, il pourrait y avoir des problèmes avec les partitions. Normalement, tu ne devrais pas avoir a spécifier /mnt/gentoo/boot car c'est le chemin pour une partition _MONTEE_ (c'est ce que disait Mr Zaratoustra)

Donnes-lui simplement la partition en question (hdb11) avec son chemin : /boot/bzImage. Je pense que tu dois d'abord régler ce pb avant le reste. Fais attention : tu as peut-être installé un noyau/des fichiers sous /mnt/gentoo SANS avoir monté la partition et ensuite AVEC la partition montée d'où des problèmes.

Donnes aussi la sortie de mount sous mandrake quand tu fais tes manips.

The show must go on  :Wink: 

Vinz

----------

## fxdfxd

allez je desespere pas !

le probleme est que si je lui specifie juste /boot/bzImage au lieu de /mnt/gentoo/boot/bzImage (voir mon lilo.conf premiere page), si je fais lilo sous la mandrake , j'obtiens le msg d'erreur suivant :

```

[root@localhost root]# lilo

Added linux

Added windows *

Fatal: open /boot/bzImage: No such file or directory

```

tu vois ou est mon pb ?

le plus grand merci a tous ceux qui tentent de m'aider

fx

----------

## fxdfxd

juste une chose : je pense que je n'ai pas pu me tromper entre partition montée et /mnt/gentoo, car toutes les manips que j'ai pu faire on étés faites en chroot /mnt/gentoo.

Je ne monte la partition sous mandrake que pour faire ce chroot, et pas pour modifier des fichiers ...

----------

## jcc

bon, je viens de voir ta config kernel.... tu n'as pas activé le support DevFS. Quand même... Presque toutes les réponses y font allusions... Bon il te faut DevFS et Automatically mount at boot... Là ça devrait aller.

```
# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set
```

ça, c'est mal :)

----------

## fxdfxd

ah oui tres mal je te l'accorde ...

mea culpa, mea culpa, mea culpa ...

mais au fait devfs c'est quoi exactement  :Wink:  ???

merci bcp, je teste ca !!!

a+

fx

----------

## tronka

Tiens je te fais un Edit d'un des posts de Gohti , j'ai eu le meme probleme  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> En gros, pour communiquer avec un périphérique quel qu'il soit, on utilise un pseudo-fichier particulier stocké dans le répertoire /dev. 
> 
> Par exemple /dev/hda1 qui représente la première partition du premier disque dur ide. 
> 
> A l'origine, (kernel < 2.4) tous les périphériques possibles et imaginables étaient prévus et cela donnait des milliers de fichiers dont 99 % étaient d'habitude inutilisés.. 
> ...

 

Normalement c'est juste une option dans ton menuconfig dans filesystem je crois, tu active le support devfs tu recompiles et normalement ça marche  :Smile: 

En espérant que ça te serve  :Wink: 

----------

## fxdfxd

bon ca ne marche tjrs pas ...

j'ai alors decidé de faire une partoche que je monte en /boot commune aux deux  partitions , soit /dev/hda9

donc dans mon fstab de gentoo, je dois avoir qqch comme ca

```

/dev/hda9               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

```

et dans le fstab de mandrake, qqch comme ca

```

/dev/hda9   /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime            1 1

```

ok, c'est bien ca ?

parce que ca me paraissait bizarre la facon dont je devais configurer lilo depuis la mandrake pour que ca marche

rappel :

```

image=/mnt/gentoo/boot/bzImage

        root = /dev/hdb11

        label="gentoo" 

```

si qqun trouve qqch a redire a tous cela , je suis preneur !! ai je bien tout compris et bien tout configuré correctement ???

merci

a+

fx

----------

## ptitman

si tu as une partoche /boot commune au 2 distros tu peux effectivement les noter/boot/monImage dans les lilo.conf. ca te permettra de modifier le lilo a partir de la gantoo sans pb.

   lilo se fout du chemin, ce dont il a besoin c qu'au moment ou tu fais ton lilo -v il puisse reperer l'adresse sur le disque de ton kernel et pour cela il faut qu'il ait monte la partoche.

   cela veut dire que lorsque tu sera sous gentoo, tu auras surement un lilo du genre

```
image=/mnt/mandrake/boot/monNoyau

label=mandrake

 root=/dev/hdxxx

image=/boot/bzImage

label=gentoo

root=/dev/hdxxx

```

les noyaux de mandrake etant enormement generiques, tu pourrais t'amuser a demarrer ta gentoo en te servant du noyau de la mandrake. il te faut un lilo.conf du genre

```
boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

vga=794

default="windows"

keytable=/boot/fr-latin1.klt

prompt

nowarn

timeout=100

message=/boot/message

menu-scheme=wb:bw:wb:bw

image=/boot/vmlinuz

        label="linux"

        root=/dev/hdb12

        initrd=/boot/initrd.splash

        append="devfs=mount hdc=ide-scsi acpi=ht splash=silent"

        vga=791

other=/dev/hda1

        label="windows"

        table=/dev/hda

image=/mnt/gentoo/boot/bzImage

 label="gentoo"

        root=/dev/hdb11

        initrd=/boot/initrd.splash

        append="devfs=mount hdc=ide-scsi acpi=ht splash=silent"

        vga=791

     
```

si ca marche, tu pourrais recopier les source de ton noyau mandrake sur ta partoche gentoo avec ton .config, chroot sur ta partoche gentoo, compiler le noyau et te servir de ca comme base, ensuite tu auras tout le plaisir de pouvoir recompiler XXX noyau sur ta gentoo

----------

## jcc

si je suis bien, ton kernel boot, mais s'arrete à "Mounting proc to /proc", bon, ok... Mais ensuite, tu dis "Ca marche tjrs pas..." -- Est-tu sûr que maintenant t'as DevFS ET Automount at Boot sélectionné? Parceque si ton noyo démarre, je vois pas en quoi le problême pourrait venir du bootloader...

----------

## _Vinz_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda9               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1 
> 
> 

 

Juste un truc : utiliser un système de fichiers autre que ext2 n'est pas une très bonne idée pour une partition de boot, cela ne t'apporte rien et la meta-journalisation pourrait te causer des problèmes.

Vinz

----------

## fxdfxd

ok, alors dans l'ordre:

- merci ptiman pour ces conseils eclairant, j'y vois un peu plus clair maintenant.

- jcc : oui j'ai bien activé ces deux otpions cette fois ci ... 

- vinz : ok , je vais revenir a un bon vieux ext2 des familles   :Wink: 

sinon je tente d'apercevoir les messages d'erreur, mais j'en vois apparement pas....

merci

a+

fx

----------

## fxdfxd

bon en faisant plein de CTRL-C CTRL-D au moment ou ca bloque, ca me marque [oOPS]  read-only filesystem ( je rapelle c au moment ou le systeme tente de monter /proc ...)

bon je tente deux trois trucs et je vous tiens au courant

a+

fx

----------

## fxdfxd

bon j'ai vu une autre erreur : erreur sur le module agpart, apparement il ne le trouve pas ... l'agp est mis direct dans le noyau, je devrais peut etre le mettre sous forme de modules ?

sinon j'ai emerge les drivers pour ma kyro 2, et j'ai l'erreur suivante :

```

gcc  -O2 -DMODULE -DMODVERSIONS -include /usr/src/linux/include/linux/modversions.h -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux/include -DLINUX -DGCC_IA32 -DSUPPORT_AGP -Idrm -DHAVE_VMA=1   -c -o hostfunc.o hostfunc.c

hostfunc.c: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

hostfunc.c:104: parse error before "agp_memory"

```

il me manque koi la ?

merci

a+

fx[/code]

----------

## sireyessire

 *fxdfxd wrote:*   

> bon j'ai vu une autre erreur : erreur sur le module agpart, apparement il ne le trouve pas ... l'agp est mis direct dans le noyau, je devrais peut etre le mettre sous forme de modules ?

 

Non tu n'as pas besoin de le mettre en module mais il fut que tu sois sûr du chipset de ta carte mère pour la sélectionner en dur dans la config du noyau apparement tu t'es trompé

```
CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set 
```

t sûr que c une intel ?

----------

## fxdfxd

oui c vrai je l'avais vu, j'ai bien remis chipset sis depuis,car j'ai un chipset sis...

----------

## fxdfxd

bon apres passage au kernel 2.4, j'ai ... toujours le meme probleme   :Crying or Very sad: 

je rapelle que je bloque au demarrage sur le montage de /proc, car le systeme me dis que le systemfile est en lecture seule, et que je dois utiliser le flag -n ... mais ou ?

merci

a+

fx

----------

## fxdfxd

bon j'ai trouvé en fait c'est tout mon filesystem qui est monté en ro malgre le fstab qui lui dit de le monter en rw ...

le probleme c que je ne sais pas de quoi ca vient ?!?

une idée ???

a+

fx

----------

## ghoti

 *fxdfxd wrote:*   

> sinon j'ai emerge les drivers pour ma kyro 2, et j'ai l'erreur suivante :
> 
> ```
> hostfunc.c: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Seule chose que je peux dire comme ça à première vue, c'est que /usr/src/linux/include/linux/modversions.h se trouve dans les sources du 2.4.x mais pas dans le 2.6.x

En examinant le modversions.h du 2.4.x, on s'aperçoit qu'il ne contient qu'une ligne :

```
#include <linux/modsetver.h>
```

Le modsetver.h se trouve quant à lui dans toutes les versions.

P'tet qu'un bête symlink suffirait :

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux/include/linux/modsetver.h /usr/src/linux/include/linux/modversions.h
```

Non testé et donc sans garantie ...  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *fxdfxd wrote:*   

> bon j'ai trouvé en fait c'est tout mon filesystem qui est monté en ro malgre le fstab qui lui dit de le monter en rw ...
> 
> le probleme c que je ne sais pas de quoi ca vient ?!?

 

Tu n'as pas d'erreur au démarrage ? 

Si les filesystems ne sont pas "clean", il peut arriver que la racine soit montée en ro. Mais c'est signalé, d'habitude !

----------

## fxdfxd

non pas d'erreurs malheureusement,

sinon merci pour la reponse plus haut, j'essaye de ce pas !

a+

fx

----------

## ghoti

 *fxdfxd wrote:*   

> et que je dois utiliser le flag -n ... mais ou ?

 

flag -n ???

Tu peux donner le message exact ? 

Parce que sans ça, c'est plutôt la bouteille à encre, surtout qu'on n'a pas la main sur ta machine !  :Wink: 

----------

## fxdfxd

en fait lorsqu'il monte le filesystem, j'ai ca :

```

kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

```

et lorsque ca bloque sur mounting /proc... je fais CTRL-C CTRL-D et la ca me marque que le system de fichier est readonly, use flag -n to override...

donc voila

----------

## ghoti

Si le système ne peut pas monter /proc, c'est à cause de

```
VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly. 
```

L'histoire du "flag -n" n'est pas déterminante : c'est probablement un message de la commande "mount" qui ne parvient pas à écrire dans /etc/mtab lorsque tu tapes CTRL-D (toujours une conséquence du problème ci-dessus)

Il y a probablement une autre erreur plus haut, avant le message kjournald starting.

Tu devrais pouvoir la repérer avec la commande dmesg.

A tout hasard, contrôle tes partitions avec la commande fsck (au besoin, à partir du LiveCD)

----------

## fxdfxd

pour le dsmesg, je n'arrive pas a recuperer quoique ce soit (si le le fait en chroot depuis ma mandrake, j'ai les log de boot de la mandrake !!!)

j'ai aussi controlé avec fsck.ext3, y'a pas d'erreurs ...

c'est vraiment un casse tete, je sens que je vais lacher l'affaire !!

merci qd meme de ton aide

a+

fx

----------

## ghoti

 *fxdfxd wrote:*   

> je sens que je vais lacher l'affaire !!

 

Ah ben non alors ! Tu ne vas tout de même pas te laisser em...der par une bête partition tout de même !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Tout d'abord, pour être sur la même longueur d'onde, assure-toi que le démarrage en mode graphique est désactivé.

En chroot, tape : 

```
 rc-update del xdm default
```

 (s'il te répond "xdm not found in any of the specified runlevels", c'est qu'il était déjà désactivé)

Cela change-t-il quelque chose au démarrage de gentoo ?

Sinon, à partir du LiveCD ou de mdk, que donne la commande 

```
dumpe2fs /dev/hdb11 |grep -A 37 volume
```

  :Question: 

----------

## fxdfxd

t'as raison , a bas les partitions   :Wink: 

bon, alors voila ce que ca donne :

```

[root@localhost root]# chroot /mnt/gentoo/

bash-2.05b# rc-update del xdm default

 * xdm not found in any of the specified runlevels.

bash-2.05b# dumpe2fs /dev/hdb11 |grep -A 37 volume

dumpe2fs 1.34 (25-Jul-2003)

Filesystem volume name:   <none>

Last mounted on:          <not available>

Filesystem UUID:          c70400c6-5705-411c-8bac-c3518f0bdd1e

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal filetype needs_recovery sparse_super

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              323840

Block count:              646608

Reserved block count:     32330

Free blocks:              79832

Free inodes:              146742

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         16192

Inode blocks per group:   506

Filesystem created:       Sun Jan 25 01:39:19 2004

Last mount time:          Sat Feb  7 10:53:24 2004

Last write time:          Sat Feb  7 10:53:24 2004

Mount count:              3

Maximum mount count:      38

Last checked:             Fri Feb  6 22:20:46 2004

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Wed Aug  4 23:20:46 2004

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               128

Journal inode:            8

Default directory hash:   tea

Directory Hash Seed:      7d04e851-67f2-4f07-8ed8-04e61dd9e5f7

 
```

alors c'est grave docteur ?

----------

## fxdfxd

stupid guy ... mon rep /proc etait betement effacé ...

SOLUTION : tout betement mkdir proc a la racine !!!

merci a toi qd meme ghoti et a tous les autres !!!

a+

fx

----------

## ghoti

 *fxdfxd wrote:*   

> mon rep /proc etait betement effacé

 

 :Laughing:   :Mr. Green: 

C'était justement ce que j'allais te demander de vérifier !  :Wink: 

----------

## fxdfxd

bon ben merci pour ton aide

maintenant ca marche (sauf le reseau, j'ai des petits pb)

a+

fx

----------

